
10 Nice Examples of Writing SQL in Kotlin with JOOQ - ssijak
https://blog.jooq.org/2017/05/18/10-nice-examples-of-writing-sql-in-kotlin-with-jooq/
======
ssijak
JOOQ is such a nice library and DSL that it almost feels like writing type
safe SQL in Java.

And it is nice to see how Kotlin enhances it even more out of the box.

